# what chamfer bit for miters on 3/4"



## kleptic (Jan 24, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody had any of the mlcs chamfer bits and could let me know what one I would need to do a 45 degree miter on something 3/4" thick.

they only list the cutting length and my understanding is thats the diagnal measurement of the cutting edge not the cutting depth.

I have a bosch1617 so I wasn't sure about just ordering the biggest one since its only 2.25hp.

let me know what you all think please!

thanks
km


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Just hold a rule from the top corner of a piece of wood in question at an angle of 45* and see what it measures. For 3/4" it should be about 1.1"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi KM


I have the #7681 and works for 3/4" thick stock plus,, I have many others but I always use this one most of the time for thick stock.....it's a big bit but you can turn the speed down on your router to use it..I turn it with the 2HP PC and the Craftsman 2 HP router and the Triton 2 1/4 HP....

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_chamf.html

===========



kleptic said:


> I was wondering if anybody had any of the mlcs chamfer bits and could let me know what one I would need to do a 45 degree miter on something 3/4" thick.
> 
> they only list the cutting length and my understanding is thats the diagnal measurement of the cutting edge not the cutting depth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Your Bosch 1617 will turn any bits you wish to use. If you are using larger bits and your model is not an EVS with the built in speed control you will need an external speed controller. The good news is they are very inexpensive from Harbor Freight.


----------



## kleptic (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks for the help. that seals the deal on me buying the #7681


----------

